# journaling



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

hello, have any of you ever felt like days have no continuity? but its just a feeling, obviously days are related to each other

(i think this is maybe because the amitriptiline i had been taking made me have lucid dreams, so when i wake up i'm a little disoriented)

do you think maybe journaling could help this?

has journaling helped you with dpdr in general?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Being in school used to help me feel the progression of time better. Learning new things, having projects and tests to do, having certain classes on certain days. Now there is just no continuity at all. I feel like journaling would help if you are already doing different things on different days to actually write down in your journal. And having different experiences. But it wouldn't hurt to try...and if it doesn't help with the continuity issue, sometimes it's good just to get thoughts out of your head anyways.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

Chip1021 said:


> Being in school used to help me feel the progression of time better. Learning new things, having projects and tests to do, having certain classes on certain days. Now there is just no continuity at all. I feel like journaling would help if you are already doing different things on different days to actually write down in your journal. And having different experiences. But it wouldn't hurt to try...and if it doesn't help with the continuity issue, sometimes it's good just to get thoughts out of your head anyways.


thanks,

yup... school definitely helps, now i'm just waiting for the holidays to pass so that i can go back. i'm pretty sure i'll feel much better once i get busy with it.

meanwhile i'll try to journal


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I never thought I kept a diary in the traditional sense, like The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole, which I tried to do at the time, but thinking about it, I've kept a thought dairy for years, just a notebook of anything that came to mind I thought was important. I actually rarely read it, but it was like just the act of writing it down was good, if that makes sense.

As a mod here, I think often people write their story in the intro section, and that maybe all they do, but I think just writing it out helps.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

Phantasm said:


> I never thought I kept a diary in the traditional sense, like The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole, which I tried to do at the time, but thinking about it, I've kept a thought dairy for years, just a notebook of anything that came to mind I thought was important. I actually rarely read it, but it was like just the act of writing it down was good, if that makes sense.
> 
> As a mod here, I think often people write their story in the intro section, and that maybe all they do, but I think just writing it out helps.


writing is a good way to vent, right? so as to not keep a lot of thoughts clumped up in our heads


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, there are whole therapeutic methods using writing, where you can write your personal story, helping you make sense of things, or letters to people you have difficult relationships with - not to send or give to them, just for yourself. You can vent and say how you feel, or anything you like.


----------

